# AEM Intake released



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice, been waiting for one of these. After reading up on it though, is it worth spending $230 for a 5 hp increase?


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

not even any dyno clips. noise clips or anything.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This has been avalible for at least 3 months, there is a couple users on here with them.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is it worth it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awaiting to see if this, being an SRI (so, warm air), leads to any kind of fuel economy gains. If not, the extra 5 whole HP are by no means worth it.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I would like to buy this and put it on my diesel but everyone knows aftermarket intakes are a joke and waste of money for the diesels unless you have some hot rod engine that only the mechanical gods could have designed for the Diesel Cruze.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

so is there any other way to truly get better performance out of your cruze? is there a tune or anything?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> so is there any other way to truly get better performance out of your cruze? is there a tune or anything?


TRIFECTA and Fleece (and others) offer a tune for the CTD. You should look into that first if you want some "real" performance. If this was $100 less, I would consider it; not for the gain in HP, but for the gain in turbo noise. It just never gets old. I do like the fact that it's and AEM filter and not a K&N. Also, I'm sure if you let one of the tuners know about the intake, they could adjust for it in one of their current tunes.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

BNR has had this in stock for quite a while.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Nobody has posted much about having an intake on their diesel. Besides the guinea pig in the DIY resonator removal who was going to or claimed to have ran a cone filter right at the MAF, forgot his username. I'd like to pick it up after vid release on how it sounds, but not legal for use or sale in California goooooo figure.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Sounds pretty wicked


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Did anyone end up buying this? I'm still interested, but I really need to hear it first!


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Bump this up. A video would be great and CEL status post install on stock cruze. Thanks


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Why is it not legal in CA? Im guessing it doesnt come with a CARB sticker? Does AEM not ship to CA?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

No CEL one day of driving it so far, no they won't ship to CA I don't think, summit racing didn't say anything about it being a problem on their site, didn't look too much into it though


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

verstohlen said:


> View attachment 158241
> No CEL one day of driving it so far, no they won't ship to CA I don't think, summit racing didn't say anything about it being a problem on their site, didn't look too much into it though


do you have an ultra-guage or anything to check performance or mpg?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Just an edge, I'm just concerned with a drastic change in intake temps, after about a week or so I'll be able to give a decent analysis. Lots of whistle at about 1500-2500 rpm, after that it sounds pretty normal as you're getting up into WOT range. Seems like the mpg is a little better tbh, I'm in the 50s more commonly than I was before at 75 mph, not definitive about that yet. I hit nearly 160 degrees intake temp last week in traffic at 81 ambient on stock airbox and snorkel removal. Once traffic got moving it dropped 65 degrees. Would have to hit traffic again to see how this compared but current temps are pretty normal with the stock box. Probably going to remove the prefilter and see if it messes with noise at all. On freeway same induction whistle remains under load, on a decline or low load it drops then picks back up when load returns. These are my first impressions right now.


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

verstohlen said:


> Just an edge, QUOTE]
> Not meaning to hyjack your thread with a different topic, but what Edge part # are you running?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

jsucil89 said:


> verstohlen said:
> 
> 
> > Just an edge, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> BNR has had this in stock for quite a while.


For the 1.4T maybe. This is for the Cruze 2.0TD. This intake is new to market.

Anyone with a TRIFECTA Calibration for their CTD that buys this intake, feel free to contact us and we will happily look at a log to get it dialed in if necessary. Although, most new intakes to market these days do a REALLY good job of mimicking the stock airflow and place the MAF in a good spot to where very little or almost no tweaking of the tune is necessary


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone have this? Can you hear the turbo better?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

money_man said:


> Anyone have this? Can you hear the turbo better?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I have a 2014 cruze 2lt and I'm thinking about buying it. From what I've read on the forums I should go in this order

1. change spark plugs
2. change air filter
3. tune


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

txcruze26 said:


> I have a 2014 cruze 2lt and I'm thinking about buying it. From what I've read on the forums I should go in this order
> 
> 1. change spark plugs
> 2. change air filter
> 3. tune


Changing the spark plugs on the diesel should be fun!


----------



## jsucil89 (Aug 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> changing the spark plugs on the diesel should be fun!


lmao


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They're really down in there.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

WOT-Tuning said:


> For the 1.4T maybe. This is for the Cruze 2.0TD. This intake is new to market.


Ah, diesel. Didn't see that. Carry on.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

diesel said:


> Changing the spark plugs on the diesel should be fun!


Ouch! Lol. Im going to try and buy the intake behind enemy lines in Kommiefornia. Ill try and report back.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

verstohlen said:


> View attachment 158241
> No CEL one day of driving it so far, no they won't ship to CA I don't think, summit racing didn't say anything about it being a problem on their site, didn't look too much into it though


Awesome. Did you have to cut any parts to install or is it all bolt on. Ill have to put the stock intake back on every 2 years to smog if it doesnt have a CARB sticker. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Awesome. Did you have to cut any parts to install or is it all bolt on. Ill have to put the stock intake back on every 2 years to smog if it doesnt have a CARB sticker. Thanks for the replies.


you and I both buddy haha 7 months or so till I gotta put stock box back on. I just had to cut a little piece of weather stripping off the heat shield because it was a tad too long, if you get the fitment perfect around the heat shield you'll probably not have to cut it but I pulled it off like 3 times and redid it and kept coming up not 100% so I said to heck with it. It was complete bolt on, I will say that the PCV breather hose doesn't catch the barbs on the new plastic perfect perfect but it does seal and won't come off on its own. That's prob my only con for the install. I'll try and get a video up pretty quick with just a small accel to hear the noise I'm talking about. Just hearing the vent might interest some of you to get it haha, it's addicting. If anyone else has some questions go ahead and shoot, until someone else gets the intake and chimes in on their opinions. Just a little update, as I mentioned before that noise kicks off post 2500 but there is a nice whistle in the top end that's pretty sweet too, but by that time I'm over the speed limit :grin:

Edit: https://youtu.be/FZk7PKk6aGQ https://youtu.be/wkNGr3ooYwY Thats all I got, i'd like to do a driveby soon however, not that kind of driveby


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Changing the spark plugs on the diesel should be fun!





jsucil89 said:


> lmao





magnusson said:


> Ouch! Lol. Im going to try and buy the intake behind enemy lines in Kommiefornia. Ill try and report back.





MP81 said:


> They're really down in there.


??? what's funny lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> ??? what's funny lol


Diesels don't have spark plugs (this AEM intake is for the 2.0L turbodiesel).



verstohlen said:


> Just an edge, I'm just concerned with a drastic change in intake temps, after about a week or so I'll be able to give a decent analysis. Lots of whistle at about 1500-2500 rpm, after that it sounds pretty normal as you're getting up into WOT range. Seems like the mpg is a little better tbh, I'm in the 50s more commonly than I was before at 75 mph, not definitive about that yet. I hit nearly 160 degrees intake temp last week in traffic at 81 ambient on stock airbox and snorkel removal. Once traffic got moving it dropped 65 degrees. Would have to hit traffic again to see how this compared but current temps are pretty normal with the stock box. Probably going to remove the prefilter and see if it messes with noise at all. On freeway same induction whistle remains under load, on a decline or low load it drops then picks back up when load returns. These are my first impressions right now.


Definitely interested to see the results. Technically the warm intake temps would lead to higher fuel economy. The power loss associated with warmer air likely won't even be noticeable as the torque management in gears 1-3 limits the power pretty substantially anyway.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

verstohlen said:


> you and I both buddy haha 7 months or so till I gotta put stock box back on. I just had to cut a little piece of weather stripping off the heat shield because it was a tad too long, if you get the fitment perfect around the heat shield you'll probably not have to cut it but I pulled it off like 3 times and redid it and kept coming up not 100% so I said to heck with it. It was complete bolt on, I will say that the PCV breather hose doesn't catch the barbs on the new plastic perfect perfect but it does seal and won't come off on its own. That's prob my only con for the install. I'll try and get a video up pretty quick with just a small accel to hear the noise I'm talking about. Just hearing the vent might interest some of you to get it haha, it's addicting. If anyone else has some questions go ahead and shoot, until someone else gets the intake and chimes in on their opinions. Just a little update, as I mentioned before that noise kicks off post 2500 but there is a nice whistle in the top end that's pretty sweet too, but by that time I'm over the speed limit :grin:
> 
> Edit: https://youtu.be/FZk7PKk6aGQ https://youtu.be/wkNGr3ooYwY Thats all I got, i'd like to do a driveby soon however, not that kind of driveby


Thank you for the vid, it sounds good. Almost sounds like a diesel now! I cant purchase it in CA even tried on Ebay and Amazon but order was cancelled. Ill have to ship it to a friend in Nevada. Your ride looks nice.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

More vids would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

funny how no retailers go under the factory website's price of 222$


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

http://youtu.be/gXPKP-0Z2u8 all I have until I can convince my gf to wake up early on a Saturday before I go to work to vid the outside. Window cracked and holding light boost to keep the noise, sounds a little iffy midway.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

verstohlen said:


> http://youtu.be/gXPKP-0Z2u8 all I have until I can convince my gf to wake up early on a Saturday before I go to work to vid the outside. Window cracked and holding light boost to keep the noise, sounds a little iffy midway.


Sounds great...and loud 

The Injen CAI on our development 14 Regal GS and 13 Malibu Turbo sounds just as loud, if not louder.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I bet when the TQ Management is disabled the Dyno difference is much more.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

And who does 2nd gear dyno pulls? On Harley we always use the 1:1 gear Usually 5th or 6th.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

verstohlen said:


> I hit nearly 160 degrees intake temp last week in traffic at 81 ambient on stock airbox and snorkel removal. Once traffic got moving it dropped 65 degrees. Would have to hit traffic again to see how this compared but current temps are pretty normal with the stock box. Probably going to remove the prefilter and see if it messes with noise at all.


Do you need to remove the stock resonator and snorkel to install this or can you leave them installed and go back to stock airbox/resonator system quickly?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I dont think they need to be removed no, as for how it sits, putting the stock box back on would prob take 1/4 of the time it took to install the intake.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Any updates on this? Fuel economy changes?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I want the intake noise. aem is a better filter from reading then k&n and I need noise. during a full race event I could absolutely not hear the motor even near redline.... I never though to say this but the car is too quiet


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm sure you couldn't hear much of anything over those FuelMax's complaining of any input to the steering wheel other than "go straight".


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yah they didn't help. my old supra you could take out my dash and by instinct and sound I could shift up and down with no over revving nor missed gear. even with tires screaming in pain the exhaust on that ol straight six turbo was perfect could hear exactly what the motor wanted. I wh this ctd was louder on intake and exhaust when pushed


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't expect the exhaust to be any louder, without removing the SCR, at least. It already doesn't have a muffler.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

all I want is to hear the exhaust like the big trucks.would help with shift points


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Not much, still think the fuel economy has a slight bump. Haven't had my car in over a week  the GF has her. I will say, that I dislike just about every other car other than mine... And idk who in their right mind would get a gas cruze haha, only upside is you can get a standard. My boss's 1.4L is just pewp compared to the diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've yet to drive a gas cruze. I think I would buy the sonic even though I hate that motorcycle cluster. Mostly just because of the aftermarket support.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

at work the only gas cruze i would buy is the ltz and even thats a strech. i also would do a sonic but i just cannot bring myself to drive own one. for the bit extra i rather have better resale and more room


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ltz is automatic only which would stop me from choosing it


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I do hate how GM forces automatics on certain trims. I would have gotten the Cruze in manual if given the chance


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It would appear K&N has released their intake for the Cruze Diesel: K&N 69-4531TTK Air Intake, Intake Kits


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

go figure its more expensive then AEM


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it? MSRP is $5 cheaper for the K&N...


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Why do these guys keep running the dyno in 2nd or 3rd gear!?! Don't they know TM is active in those gears? Beside we've always used a direct drive gear on Harleys


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...doesn't make much sense...

4th gear is as close as it gets without being overdrive - 1.16:1.

I try to do dyno pulls in my Cobalt in third gear (out of 4 - it's a 4T45E). It's...less than accepting of doing such a thing - but that's due to how the factory software built into the trans is set to handle things like that. Had Vince write up a tune (only for use while on the dyno) specifically to disallow downshifts at full throttle, and force a lock in third gear to deal with that - otherwise it unlocks the converter, or changes gear, despite the forced hold/lock command. Perhaps they ran into something goofy like that.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i stand corrected, i put my glasses on and saw i was looking at msrp not selling price


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Yep...doesn't make much sense...
> 
> 4th gear is as close as it gets without being overdrive - 1.16:1.
> 
> I try to do dyno pulls in my Cobalt in third gear (out of 4 - it's a 4T45E). It's...less than accepting of doing such a thing - but that's due to how the factory software built into the trans is set to handle things like that. Had Vince write up a tune (only for use while on the dyno) specifically to disallow downshifts at full throttle, and force a lock in third gear to deal with that - otherwise it unlocks the converter, or changes gear, despite the forced hold/lock command. Perhaps they ran into something goofy like that.


The CDI 6spd will hold the selected gear in the M.mode. I pull a 6% grade in 6th gear on the floor sometimes just because it pulls so nice.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> I've yet to drive a gas cruze. I think I would buy the sonic even though I hate that motorcycle cluster. Mostly just because of the aftermarket support.


I test drove a used Sonic LTZ sedan, I was very unimpressed with it compared to the cruze(considering my 1LT was only slightly more money). Looking at a used cruze LTZ the same day I could buy one the same year and mileage for about $1000 more. 

The automatic final drive ratio is more hwy than the cruze, so it felt less powerful in all driving even with 300lb+ lighter car. The lighter car with 17in wheels(vs my 1LT 16in) might seem like it would corner better than my cruze, but on the uneven roads around here the way the sonic felt reminded me of my old 2004 cavalier they way you feel every bump. 

I also didn't like the Missing DIC cruise control speed adjustment indication, PLASTIC rear deck(no carpet) making the interior echo more. The manual mode on the sihifter is also a button to changing gears, not a slapstick like the cruze. I did like the Stereo was more balanced than the cruze(not so front speaker orientated).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone been running the AEM for a while? If so, any changes in fuel economy?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Anyone been running the AEM for a while? If so, any changes in fuel economy?


Depends, flooring it to hear the turbo spool over 2600 rpms (tach) will cause a drop in FI.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well obviously. Luckily my wife won't do that. But I might. Would likely be able to control myself - I manage to keep out of boost in my Cobalt, even though blower whine sounds fantastic.


----------



## Big-J (Nov 26, 2014)

It's great that it's finally out, but they (both AEM and K&N) didn't specify if it also suits the EU diesel engine like mine, which is the 2.0L 163hp version with manual 6-speed gearbox.
I assume fitting won't be a problem since the intake systems are probably the same, but I wonder if it will actually bring gains or only just improves the sound on my engine type...

Also what I find weird is that the dynosheet from AEM and K&N talk about 125hp? Over here we have dynosheets talk about crank HP, I assume in this case they're talking about HP at the wheels?
The torque figures are lower than what's officially on paper because of the limiting in the first 3 gears I guess.
I didn't even know about the torque limitation, but I always said my Cruze seemed to haul more ass when I got it into 4th gear, seems I was right all along!...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

they perform the test on a wheel dyno not engine dyno. they use a gear besides 1st because of the electronic torque limiting but don't use second because its not close to 1 to 1


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So it looks like there's a $25 rebate for the AEM intake. 

But comparing the incorrectly-run dyno charts between the K&N and the AEM (both were run in 2nd gear, so torque-management is in full swing), it would appear the K&N gained nearly double at it's "max gain" points (not peak to peak).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well yah the test are off but now i know k&n will flow more air because its left restrictive filter but aem has better quality. Plus i hate oiling filters. When i see double the max gains vs competition it makes me leery of the results.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well it's easy to get more air flow, when your filter just lets everything through, haha.

That said - I've never had an issue with any K&N filters. My parents vehicles all have had one, the Cavalier and Cobalt had one at one time (Cav's was just recently swapped out for the AEM-clone CAI, and the Cobalt's was removed when I installed the blower). That said, given the limited intake path of the vehicle to begin with, there isn't a huge difference in tube design...meaning it's all based on that filter. 

I suppose I can buy it, install it, and if it kills fuel economy, I can pull it off. Though I'd rather not.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well whats 1-2mpg when the car is more responsive and sounds more crisp when on throttle. I use the k&n on my cbr1000 but that's old carburetors. Plus i feel aem has more honest gains vs k&n


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think with torque management, you won't even feel the increase. You'll get an increase in turbo noise though, which is something.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well a lot of my city driving is in 3rd gear so i think when on city and i need to pass it will help but from a dig yes i don't believe you will feel much. now add a trifecta tune that disables the management then we might get somewhere. also on the highway at 70mph in higer rpm im sure it will help once you floor it at higher rpm


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

I've had the AEM CAI installed on my diesel cruze for about 2 weeks now. I absolutely love that the turbo can actually be heard now. But, I have been having issues with a computer intermittently throwing a P0171 code indicating a lean condition. I've cleaned the MAF sensor and verified that all connections are tight. I'm thinking that the intake may be skewing the fuel trims. I'm curious if anyone else has been experiencing a similar issue.


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

At first I thought that the CEL was due to colder temperatures here in the north east, but the CEL was tripped yesterday on the interstate at steady state cruising conditions with the temperature around 55 degrees F. I also noticed that the car was idling rougher than normal at a stop, but the moment the code is cleared, the car idles smooth.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thats very strange.the aem intake just removes a sound resonator it does not alter anything to set off a code.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a higher flow air filter - but the MAF is after it...so it shouldn't have an issue calculating the amount of air coming in, even if it is more. You sure you don't have an intake leak post-MAF?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

My thoughts exactly. All the intake does is allow the turbo to intake air at a faster rate because of less restrictions it doesn't force feed pressurized air nor does it alter metered air


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

wvuengineer said:


> I've had the AEM CAI installed on my diesel cruze for about 2 weeks now. I absolutely love that the turbo can actually be heard now. But, I have been having issues with a computer intermittently throwing a P0171 code indicating a lean condition. I've cleaned the MAF sensor and verified that all connections are tight. I'm thinking that the intake may be skewing the fuel trims. I'm curious if anyone else has been experiencing a similar issue.


It makes logical sense that an intake would let more air in which the computer is not expecting. Almost sounds like there might need to be a tune to go with the intake?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

but if the maf meter is after the turbo it measures the volume of air coming in after the turbo regardless of restrictions before the turbo, i know it has a range it measures from but would a intake push it that far off? also are all the clamps tight and put on properly. im planning on getting mine around February ill post up then


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

The MAF was cleaned and all connections were double checked. The code is "pending" about 30 minutes into an interstate drive and fuel mileage is adversely affected. After driving around town the light typically goes out on its own. 

I've made contact with Trifecta Tuning Ottawa, he figures that the increased airflow is enough to through the fuel trims out of limits. He believes that the base tune will correct the problem. He said that once the tune is installed, he'll have me do a dynamic Data-Log run. If the lean condition is not rectified by the base tune, he'll adjust the tune accordingly.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Haven't had any trouble with my intake. Clamps were still tight after months now. still think it sounds pretty wicked. Monday on my way home I was at 21 Soot G waiting for a regen to happen on the freeway however didn't get lucky and it kicked on when I got home. So I popped the hood and kept tach at 2k for a bit till I got to about 5 grams and then let it idle it off. Intake sounds pretty **** sexy at idle during a regen I can say that for a fact. As for the tune i'm still on the first Trifecta release not any of the updated releases.


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

vernstohlen, what part of the country are you in? I thinking temperature has to do with my problem. 

I'm noticing that the code is only triggered when the ambient temperature is 50 degrees or less. The past two days the temperature has not dropped below 55 and the computer is showing no pending codes. This was on same route to work where I was getting the code when the temperature was colder.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Colder air is more dense so it could have some effect of the MAF readings.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right, but it should adjust fuel accordingly if it reads denser air.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MP81 said:


> Right, but it should adjust fuel accordingly if it reads denser air.


Think about it this way, the stock air filter can only flow so many CFM of air, a cone filter probably can flow 3X or more. With that much more capacity when you step down on the throttle the MAF sensor is going to get a reading that's outside the specs the ECU is programmed to handle. Sure the computer uses that sensor data to calibrate fuel trims, but if the MAF data is so outside normal readings the stock fuel tables can't handle it & will throw a code. This is why a tune will typically solve this issue. 

It may just be the readings are outside what the ECU is use to seeing a dealing with, which is why your always suppose to disconnect the battery to reset the system when you install an intake.


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

My other thought is that it could be a combination of the aerodynamic difference as the air passes over the MAF sensor. The CAI could be causing a laminar flow condition whereas the stock setup would create a much more turbulent air flow. The colder, denser air maybe just enough to edge the fuel trims out of wack. I have a feeling as winter time approaches, AEM will be seeing more cases of this condtion.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes - that is something else entirely - and generally the reason that CAIs are well-known to blow fuel trims wayyyyy out of proportions. 

When I did the blower swap on my Cobalt, a friend of mine was also doing his. We got our cars running around the same time - and both had Vince (Trifecta) tune them. He ended up installing a CAI a few weeks after, and it severely altered how the car ran, to the point where Vince had to make some significant changes to make the car actually function.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm in California. Lowest temp Ive encountered so far is probably 34 and still haven't had any trouble. Intake temps are typically at ambient for rides on freeway but typically 4-8 degrees warmer than what the outside temp is.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

verstohlen said:


> I'm in California. Lowest temp Ive encountered so far is probably 34 and still haven't had any trouble. Intake temps are typically at ambient for rides on freeway but typically 4-8 degrees warmer than what the outside temp is.


How did you get one of these in Commiforia? Drive out to AZ or NV?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> How did you get one of these in Commiforia? Drive out to AZ or NV?


It's a 50 state car, if you are asking about the Diesel Cruze,


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

diesel said:


> It's a 50 state car, if you are asking about the Diesel Cruze,


 he's asking how I got the intake into Cali since it's not compliant. I think i mentioned it in previous page that I had i sent to NV and my friend brought me it.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I know they're relatively new, by anyone else have cold weather experience? Winter is upon us and here in MI it gets pretty darn cold over the next few months. I'd love to hear that turbo more, but also don't want to wait until I can do intake and tune at the same time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

verstohlen said:


> he's asking how I got the intake into Cali since it's not compliant. I think i mentioned it in previous page that I had i sent to NV and my friend brought me it.


Ah, I misunderstood.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anybody have any updates on these, now that they've been on the cars for a little while?


----------



## wvuengineer (Nov 16, 2015)

I uninstalled the AEM CAI as directed by the AEM engineer and the P0171 code problem went away. I ended up purchasing the Trifecta tune during their black Friday promotion and installed it as soon as I received the cable (the tune is great btw). After a few weeks of running the tune without the intake, I decided to give the CAI another try. It worked problem free until the first cold snap (~20 degree F) then the computer started throwing the P0171 code yet again. I uninstalled the AEM intake and doubt it will be going back on.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

wvuengineer said:


> I uninstalled the AEM CAI as directed by the AEM engineer and the P0171 code problem went away. I ended up purchasing the Trifecta tune during their black Friday promotion and installed it as soon as I received the cable (the tune is great btw). After a few weeks of running the tune without the intake, I decided to give the CAI another try. It worked problem free until the first cold snap (~20 degree F) then the computer started throwing the P0171 code yet again. I uninstalled the AEM intake and doubt it will be going back on.


Can't you just bypass that code with the tune from there options menu anyways tho? And then get tuned from trifecta for the intake itself since you already have it?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

wvuengineer said:


> I uninstalled the AEM CAI as directed by the AEM engineer and the P0171 code problem went away. I ended up purchasing the Trifecta tune during their black Friday promotion and installed it as soon as I received the cable (the tune is great btw). After a few weeks of running the tune without the intake, I decided to give the CAI another try. It worked problem free until the first cold snap (~20 degree F) then the computer started throwing the P0171 code yet again. I uninstalled the AEM intake and doubt it will be going back on.


Wow really? Can I see your TRTX file you got from Trifecta? <_<


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> Wow really? Can I see your TRTX file you got from Trifecta? <_<


The only reason I can see it even throwing a code would be because they didn't tune him for it or he didn't change that code off in the trifecta tuning menu? I can't really think of another reason it would be throwing it lol I'd be interested in seeing what was done as well.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> The only reason I can see it even throwing a code would be because they didn't tune him for it or he didn't change that code off in the trifecta tuning menu? I can't really think of another reason it would be throwing it lol I'd be interested in seeing what was done as well.


I don't believe that menu has any affect on disabling codes for the Diesel. Could be wrong. Either way it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It doesn't sound like the tune was done for the AEM intake. Had Trifecta done the tune with the intention of the intake being on, it likely would've been fine.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> It doesn't sound like the tune was done for the AEM intake. Had Trifecta done the tune with the intention of the intake being on, it likely would've been fine.


Agreed


----------

